# Front Door Panel Speaker Cover-04 GTO



## chucksgto (Dec 3, 2008)

Good afternoon, I figured I'd make this a little easier to understand. Can the front speaker cover be replaced if damaged or is it one piece with the door panel and the whole door panel has to be replaced. Appreciate any help! Thanks and take care, Chuck


----------



## kiwi (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi!
It is a while since your post. You can replace the speaker covers, but you need to remove the door panels. They are held in by clips which can be a pain to remove.


----------

